

Show HN: Portrit.com - Finding the best photos between your friends. - joneath
http://www.portrit.com/

======
joneath
Portrit started as a Facebook photo viewer. As my co-founder and I worked, we
realized that people have way too many photos and most are not that
interesting to look at. We wanted a way to find our friend’s best photos
quickly, so we created what we are showing today.

Portrit is all about filtering you and your friend’s photos. This happens
through a method of nomination. You look through your friend’s photos and
nominate one that you think is above the rest. We have 10 categories that we
call “trophies”, including Hot, WTF, LOL, and Fail. Once nominated, the photo
goes into the active stream where you can see all you and your friend’s
nominations. At this point it’s up to your social graph to determine what
photo is the Hottest, funniest, etc. This is done through a simple voting
system similar to HN, Digg, or Reddit. At the end of a 24 hour period (11PM
PST), whoever has the highest votes in that category wins the trophy and the
losers are cleared out for the next day. The trophy is added to the user’s
profile so their friends can easily find the best photos.

For the non-facebook people, see screenshots in our chrome app:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbbhgkmmpcjnmijojo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbbhgkmmpcjnmijojodbgebcklobaijh?hl=en-
US)

We would love any feedback!

Quick technical info for those that are inclined: * Standard backend:
Django/Apache/Nginx/Memcached * frontend is a single page with dynamic views.
* Around 90% of the code base is on the frontend. We love JavaScript! * Using
Node.js for notifications/real-time content updates.

